
Digital PM. What else should I learn? - nleaves
I was wondering if anyone had any anecdotal advice for a digital PM with regards to other skill sets or qualifications that are worth learning &#x2F; obtaining.<p>Thanks!
======
bill_rr
“Digital PM” is pretty vague. PM, in general, can mean a lot of things, but
I’m assuming you mean Product Manager, which is defined in very different ways
at different organizations. Or not defined at all. Sometimes described as
“mini CEOs,” PMs have myriad responsibilities. In some ways, PMs are defined
by their need to know (or be able to learn) anything & everything.

From a hiring perspective, your question itself is a bit of a red flag.
Because PMs need to project confidence across the board. Asking questions is
fine, but PMs know how to make their questions crystal clear. So provide
context and nuance when necessary. In this case, it’s definitely necessary.
How can anybody tell you what “else” you should learn if we don’t know what
you’ve already learned?

